# AC Joint Surgery



## Mind2muscle (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys!  I haven't posted in a while so I'd like to say hello to the vets and welcome to any new members.  Over the past few months I've had a nagging shoulder pain which has been interfering with my chest and shoulder workouts.   Barbell benching has been impossible and now i am even limited in dumbbell benching.  The acromion process is swollen/protruding and when I flex my arm across my chest (adduction) it causes pain.  I saw an orthopedic surgeon got X-rays taken and i was diagnosed with AC joint osteolysis.  Basically the cartilage has been degenerating causing inflammation and also bone to bone friction.  This friction produces popping and clicking sounds.  I received a corticosteroid injection with almost no relief a month ago.  Surgery is an option and that would entail excision of about 5 mm of bone from the distal clavicle.  Recovery is 2-3 months.  I have been taking multiple joint supplements for months and have pretty much exercised all options.  I don't know what to do at this point.

Have any of you experienced this type of nagging injury and if so what helped you, what treatment did you receive etc.  Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear, bud. I have osteoarthritis in my right knee. I, like you, tried every joint supplement I could find to no avail. When it's bone on bone supplements don't do jack. I do use Deca at 200 mg/wk alongside my trt and get quite a bit of pain relief. In the end, my knee won't feel good until I have it replaced. I would think surgery might be a good option for you since, like you said, you can't bench or do much chest or shoulder-wise anyway. 2-3 months is nothing if it alleviates the problem. Good luck my man.


----------



## DF (Jan 15, 2014)

Mind2muscle said:


> Hi guys!  I haven't posted in a while so I'd like to say hello to the vets and welcome to any new members.  Over the past few months I've had a nagging shoulder pain which has been interfering with my chest and shoulder workouts.   Barbell benching has been impossible and now i am even limited in dumbbell benching.  The acromion process is swollen/protruding and when I flex my arm across my chest (adduction) it causes pain.  I saw an orthopedic surgeon got X-rays taken and i was diagnosed with AC joint osteolysis.  Basically the cartilage has been degenerating causing inflammation and also bone to bone friction.  This friction produces popping and clicking sounds.  I received a corticosteroid injection with almost no relief a month ago.  Surgery is an option and that would entail excision of about 5 mm of bone from the distal clavicle.  Recovery is 2-3 months.  I have been taking multiple joint supplements for months and have pretty much exercised all options.  I don't know what to do at this point.
> 
> Have any of you experienced this type of nagging injury and if so what helped you, what treatment did you receive etc.  Thanks guys and gals!



Did you ask what the prognosis was after having surgery?  Will you be able to bench again?  Will you be 100% after recovery ect?
I've had great results with TB-500, but that was for tendonitis.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 15, 2014)

I have an a/ c issue myself but mine has risen or spread the joint so I need surgery as well.
As of late I have been taping it with relief I still can't lift at this point .

But my surgery entails cutting 1.5" of bone off my shoulder blade side of the joint then I'm supposed
to let my body build scar tissue to fill the gap.

I am researching options at this point.
But if I were u I would have the bone shaving done that's fairly minor and if u use any other than legal sups
they will help with recovery.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 15, 2014)

DF said:


> Did you ask what the prognosis was after having surgery?  Will you be able to bench again?  Will you be 100% after recovery ect?
> I've had great results with TB-500, but that was for tendonitis.



Prognosis after surgery is relatively good.  The surgery isn't too complex but as far as barbell benching I believe that will be a no go especially heavy.  Dumbbells I'm sure with time i will be able to use in place of the standard bench.  Ive been thinking of trying maybe deca, hgh, igf etc….but I need to research a little more.  Did tb-500 help with any other joint related issues?


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 9, 2014)

I had AC joint surgery 2 years ago. I broke my collar bone and tore the joint in a motocross accident. The surgery consisted of using kevlar wire and titanium screws to pull the clavical  back into place, then a cadaver ligament was grafted into place and I had to be VERY careful for a while, until that ligament attached to the bone. After surgery the doctor told me no heavy overhead lifting for 8 months to 1 years. I was extremely depressed about this. He explained that if after 2 months I decided I wanted to lift weights and re-tore the ligament, that it would be catastrophic to my shoulder and my entire future of physical activity. He told me to take a year off of heavy lifting to ensure that I would have a lifetime of healthy exercising. I took his advice and did not do ANYTHING for 3 months. After about 3 months I started doing real light weight movements with dumb bells and bands, per advice of a physical therapist. If I felt ANY shoulder discomfort I stopped the movement. I SLOWLY increased reps, then weight, and was lifting at about 80% by 6 months. I went in for frequent x-rays and check ups. By 8 months I was cleared to lift as heavy as I wanted with the advice to stop if any pain occurred. At 1 year the doctor told me to go at it, and even if I felt a little discomfort at the site of the surgery that it was OK to push through it. The rotator cuff had weakened from so much inactivity and little stretching that I had more discomfort from it than the site of the surgery. I still use bands every week.

It sounds like your surgery would be much less extreme, but my advice to you would be to take it easy and listen to your surgeon. Get a physical therapist too. You can afford to take a break for 3-4 months to ensure that you will be able to lift pain free for the rest of your life.


----------

